# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ahmet Zogu

## Sabriu

Ketu me poshte do te gjeni skeden e A. Zogut, ashtu sic eshte botuar
ne *Fjalorin
enciklopedik te politikes*. Eshte nje veshtrim personal mbi (mbase)
shqiptarin  me te suksesshem te shekullit te kaluar.


*Zogu Ahmet *(1895-1961), mbret i Shqiperise. Rridhte nga nje familje e
njohur e Matit dhe hyri  ne moshe te re ne jeten politike te vendit. Pati
funksione te ndryshme ne qeverine qe nxori Kongresi i Lushnjes, ne fillim si
minister i Brendshem, pastaj si minister i Luftes e, me 1922, u emerua
kryeminister i vendit. Me 1924 qeveria tij u permbys nga opozita e mbledhur
rrotull priftit e shkrimtarit F. Noli. Do te rikthehet ne fuqi rreth gjashte
muaj me vone, gje qe do te cilesohet si triumf i legalitetit. Atentatet,
pabesite reciproke, merite e familjeve te medha, mungesa e stabilitetit dhe
rivalitetet e ashpra e  shtyne te mendonte, sikunder kishte ndodhur me
Bonapartin ne kohen e tij, se sakralizimi i pushtetit do rriste autoritetin
e do ta bente me te larget per  lakmite e te tjereve. Drejt ketij vendimi do
ta kete shtyre edhe nje realitet tjeter i natyres gjeopolitike: Ne perendim
ai kishte nje nga mbreterite me te shkelqyera te kohes, ate te Savojes, ne
juge vendi tij kufizohej nga nje monarki tjeter, Greqia, ne veri po ashtu
gjendej Jugosllavia, por edhe ne lindje kurorat  bullgare e rumune
mbreteronin  prej qindra vjetesh. Ne keto kushte, me krijimin e monarkise se
fundit  ballkanike, monarkise shqiptare,  dukej se i jepej fund nje
gjendjeje "anormale". Ne vitin 1928 AZ do te shpallet mbret dhe do te
qendroje ne fronin e Shqiperise me emrin Zogu i I-re deri ne prill te vitit
1939, kur vendi do te pushtohet nga trupat e Italise fashiste.  Zogu ne
politike do te bente ate qe ben cdo kryetar shtetit qe njeh mire dobesine,
prapambetjen, e mbi te  gjitha nevojat e medha te nje populli qe nuk kishte
nxjerre ende nje klase politike qe te dinte te formulonte nevojat e tij. Si
nje monark i ri e dinamik, ai se pari pajisi vendin me nje Ligj Kushtetues,
me Kod Civil, Penal e Tregtar, qe edhe sot cilesohen nga me interesantet e
kohes. Por  vendi nuk kishte nje borgjezi te vertete qe te financonte nje
industri per te qene. E duke mos patur ate industri e as nje bujqesi qe te
meritonte te quhej e tille, atij, mbretit, detyrimisht qe do ti   mungonin
parate per te vene ne jete projektet e tij. Dhe sic behej shume kohe para
tij e sic behet edhe sot, shume kohe pas tij, ai kerkoi borxhe e per kete
trokiti te fqinja me e pasur, te mbreteria italiane. Eshte nje kohe kur vete
italianet nuk e dinin se cfare u kishte rezervuar e nesermja, por heperhe
kane mendimin se ajo de te jete e shkelqyer. Por pak kohe me pas AZ do te
jete nga te paret burra shteti qe do ta ndjeje se ne Rome qielli po behej
gjithnje e me kercenues.  Mbreti i ri i shqiptareve kishte  mundur ti vinte
fre banditizmit e kusarise rrugeve malore te Shqiperise, por ndaj banditeve
te rinj te Evropes ishte i pafuqishem. Por, jo aq sa tu trembej atyre.
Keshtu ai nuk iu perkul as kerkeses per kontrollin italian te doganave
shqiptare, dhe as kerkeses per vendosjen masive te koloneve italiane etj.
Shkoi edhe me tej mbreti i shqiptareve. Per te ulur prepoderancen e Romes,
nenshkroi Marreveshje ekonomike me Greqine e Jugosllavine, gje qe i kushtoi
nje demonstrim force te trupave te Musolinit  perballe portit te Durresi.
Por mbreti i shqiptareve (dhe kjo harrohet gjithmone) paralajmeroi  gjerarket
e larte fashiste se trupat e tij do te hapin zjarr kunder cdo ushtari
italian qe do te vinte kemben ne token shqiptare. Roma u terhoq e kerkoi
falje duke thene se nje nepunes i Ministrise se Jashtme kishte harruar te
paraqiste kerkesen per nje vizite miqesore... Mbreteria e brishte shqiptare
rezistonte ne nje kohe kur fuqite evropiane si Franca apo Anglia  nuk po
kundershtonin asnje nga manovrat politike te fashizmit e nazizmit ne arenen
nderkombetare dhe kaluan ne heshtje Marreveshjen  e Munihut, qe copetoi
Cekine apo manovrat e Stalinit per aneksimin e vendeve baltike. Harrohet
shpesh se shtete shume  me fuqishme nuk i rezistuan presionit dhe u bene
pjese e Aksit (*shih*) si Bullgaria, Hungaria, Finlanda, Rumania etj.. Vete
A. Zogu, ne fjalimin e fundit para parlamentit te vendit jep nje fakt teper
komprometues per fuqite e kohe: " *Britania e Madhe, sic ua kam shpjeguar,
me dergoi me 25 Mars 1939 Sir Thomas Hohler, bashke me Ministrin e
akredituar ketu, Sir Andreu Ryani-n, te cilet haptazi me thane per t'u marre
vesh me Italine se jeni krejtesisht te izoluar*". Por ne te vertete,
pavaresisht nga kjo atmosfere pragqameti, ne kete periudhe Shqiperia nuk
krijoi terren per krijimin e asnje  partie fashiste, ndonese nga qarqet
fashiste u bene perpjekje te ethshme ne kete drejtim. Per te kuptuar
perpjekjet e tij te kesaj periudhe ne fjalimin e lartpermendur merr vlere
edhe ky paragraf: "...*qysh ne Nentorin 1926 e kam kuptuar haptas qellimin e
erret te Musolinit kunder Shqiperise. Asnjehere nuk jam gabuar ne ta. ..  Nuk
kam lene mjet pa perdorur per sigurimin e Shqiperise, qysh ne vitin 1934. I
kam propozuar ballkanasve per nje lidhje ballkanike, duke qene edhe
Shqiperia brenda. I jam lutur Ataturkut, qe ky te  nderhyje perbri Greqise e
Jugosllavise, qe kishin nje aleance ne mes tyre, qe te pranohej edhe
Shqiperia*."  AZ., megjithate vazhdoi  me hedhjen e themeleve per nje
administrate funksionale shqiptare, per bazat e nje arsimi modern, diskutoi
mundesite e projekteve te zhvillimit me plane pesevjecare, per fuqizimin e
nje banke qe do te lehtesonte transaksionet e brendshme e te jashtme, nxori
ligje qe synonin qyteterimin e shoqerise shqiptare, madje per kete periudhe
studiuesi R. Elsie (libri "Nje fillim dhe nje fund") thote se ka patur edhe
nje  "pranvere te arte te kultures shqiptare", ku ishin te pranishme e
diskutoheshin rrymat me te ndryshme kulturore-letrare e madje edhe ato
sociologjike e filozofike. E gjitha kjo kur nderkohe, p.sh. Karoli i II-te i
Rumanise merrte frymezimin nga Roma dhe vendoste ne vend nje diktature
korporatiste.  Shpenzimet e oborrit te mbreterise shqiptare kurre nuk e
kapen 2 % e buxhetit te shtetit, perqindja me e ulet midis familjeve
mbreterore evropiane.  Por atij cdo dite i duhej te blinte grure, per te
shmangur zine e bukes (regjimi komunist do te vazhdoje te importoje edhe per
me shume se 30 vjet te tjera), e nganjehere, per te mbajtur te lidhur pas
vetes feudalet e pabese, ndonjerit duhej edhe ti premtonte se do ti merrte
vajzen per grua. Dhe kur kjo pune po shtyhej si shume, ai e degjoi si
kerciten mekanizmat e atentateve dhe komploteve kunder tij.  Per ate qe
ndodhi me 7 prill 1939, veprimtaria e AZ. nuk kishte lene asnje shkas ne
gjysme fushen e politikes shqiptare. Kriza e fundit me Italine ishte
kapercyer nga qeveria e M. Frasherit rreth dy vjet me pare. Katastrofa  e 7
prillit, pushtimi i vendit, ishte pasoje e zhvillimeve nderkombetare qe e
tejkalonin se tepermi rolin e tij modest. Ceshtja se po te mos kishin
nderhyre aq shume italianet ne strukturat e shtetit shqiptar, ngjarjet do te
kishin marre zhvillim tjeter, ka te ngjare te jete vetem nje menyre per te
genjyer vetveten, sikunder i tille eshte edhe mendimi se perseri do te
kishin zhvillime te tjera po qe se Zogu vete do te vihej ne krye te
qendreses ne portet shqiptare. Ai, ne kushtet e njohura, iku nga vendi. Te
njejten gje pas tij beri edhe mbreti norvegjez Hakon, sapo nuhati pushtimin
e vendit nga gjermanet, ai madje mori edhe te gjithe qeverine me vete. Pas
tij rrugen per ne Londer e mori edhe mbreteresha e Holandes, ndersa familja
e Dukeshes se Madhe te Luksemburgut gjeti nje lloj strehimi ne Portugali.
Pjetri i Dyte i Jugosllavise beri te njejten gje ne prag te pushtimit
fashist, gje qe do te shfrytezohet mire nga Tito, i cili do ta shpalle ate
dezertor. Ndersa mbreti Leopoldi i II-te i belgeve fitoi urrejtjen e
popullit te tij dhe pas L2B., vuri ne medyshje vazhdimesine e monarkise,
sepse duke ndenjur ne vend gjate pushtimit (duke mos ikur me qeverine) ai u
detyrua te nenshkruaje kapitullimin e vendit te tij e pastaj u internua ne
menyren me ordinere ne Gjermani nga Hitleri. Ne kete veshtrim marrin nje
kuptim profetik fjalet e P. Evangjelit, kryetarit te Parlamentit shqiptar, i
cili duke iu lutur mbretit te largohej tha: "...  *ky vendim nuk eshte marre
per hater, por lidhen interesat e kombit me to historikisht*". Po te mos
kishte ndodhur kjo shqiptaret nga ana e tyre, ne vend te varrit te nje
mbreti rob ne Itali (Gentit), do te kishim dy. Dhe asgje me shume.

DK

----------


## Pasiqe

Ahmet Zogu

AHMET ZOGU, MBRETI DHE KRIJUESI I VERTETE I SHTETIT SHQIPTAR 

Nga: Astrit KOLA 

Mbreti Ahmet Zogu I, lindi me 8 Tetor te vitit 1895, ne Burgajet te Matit. Tete vitet e para te feminise se Tij i kaloi ne vendlindje. Ne vitin 1903, vit ne te cilin vdes i helmuar edhe babai i Tij, Xhemal Pasha, merret peng, ne Stamboll, nga Sulltani. Atje ai fillon studimet ne Liceun Perandorak, te cilin e mbaron shkelqyeshem dhe me pas vazhdon studimet ne Akademine Ushatarake Perandorake, te cilat i nderpret ne vitin 1912, kur niset per ne Atdhe per te marre pjese ne ngritjen e Flamurit dhe shpalljen e Pavaresise ne Vlore. Gjate gjithe kohes se studimeve ne Stamboll, ai mbajti kontakte te ngushta me te gjithe rilindasit, shoqatat dhe rrethet patriotike, me te cilat babai i tij, Xhemal Pasha, kishte lidhje te fuqishme dhe kish mbeshtetur aktivitetet e tyre, qe u bene shkas edhe per vdekjen e dyshimte dhe te parakohshme te tij. Pas largimit nga Stambolli, Ahmet Zogu, ne krye te 20 mije luftetareve, hyri triumfalisht ne Shkup dhe, me pas, u kthye ne vendlindje, prane familjes. Por kur me 2 tetor 1912, Mali i Zi i shpalli lufte Turqise dhe hyri ne Shkoder, Ahmet Zogu ne krye te 2 mije matjaneve dhe dibraneve, marshoi ne drejtim te Shkodres dhe, ne kodrat e Rrenzit e Kakarriqit, luftoi heroikisht kunder malazezeve, duke i thyer ata. Por, pasi hyri ne Shkodren e cliruar, u detyrua te largohet me gjithe ushtrine per ne Mat, i cili ishte sulmuar nga serbet. Ne lufte kunder tyre, ai udhehoqi shqiptaret ne beteja te pergjakshme por te lavdishme, duke i thyer serbet ne Shkalle te Desheve te Macukullit, ne Lure dhe ne Kalane e Dodes. Ai luftoi heroikisht kunder te gjithe pushtuesve gjate Luftes Ballkanike, deri ne ardhjen e Princ Vidit, te cilit i ofroi sherbimet dhe armet e Tij, per te mundesusr stabilitetin e shtetit shqiptar, sovrani i te cilit, Vidi, kishte mbeshtetje nderkombetare. Pas shperthimit te Luftes se Pare Boterore, Ahmet Zogu luftoi kunder gjithe pushtuesve, duke perfshire edhe austriaket, te cilet pretendonin se ishin aleate te shqiptareve. Me 16 mars te vitit 1916, Zogu vendosi te mbledhe ne Elbasan nje kongres mbareshqiptar dhe nje asamble kushtetuese, per te cilen ftoi parine e gjithe viseve te Shqiperise dhe delegate nga te gjitha kolonite e shqiptareve jashte atdheut. Austriaket e sabotuan kete tubim dhe, me kete rast, i deshperuar, Ahmet Zogu i shkroi August Karlit, Komisarit te Larte Perandorak Austro-Hungarez ne Shqiperi: ... Ne vendosem qe nje Kongres Kombetar te mblidhet ketu ne Elbasan, me 18 mars, me qellim qe te sigurojme nje njesim bashkepunimi te te gjitha fiseve shqiptare dhe per te vendosur se c'duhet te bejme qe vendi yne te mund te ece ne rrugen e perparimit dhe te gezoje lirine qe iu dha nga Armata e Perandorise Austro-Hungareze, prej nga ne presim shtyrjen dhe zgjerimin e kufijve tane, ne baze te parimit te kombesise dhe popullates . Austro-Hungarezet e shperndane me dhune administraten shteterore shqiptare dhe vendosen pushtetin ushtarak te pushtimit, ne Elbasan dhe ne te gjitha territoret shqiptare te okupuara prej tyre. Austro-Hungarezet e ftuan Zogun ne Spalato, ku e priten me nderime mbreterore, por nuk harruan ta ftonin ne nje parade te madhe ushtarake per ta frikesuar dhe per ta bindur qe te hiqte dore nga lufta kunder tyre. Ata e mbajten peng Zogun ne Viene, deri ne mbarim te Luftes se Pare Boterore, te cilen Blloku Qendror e humbi. Sapo u kthye ne atdhe ne fillim te vitit 1919, Zogu mori armet dhe luftoi kunder serbeve, malazezeve, italianeve dhe Qeverise se Durresit, qe kish pranuar nje Protektorat Italian dhe nje Komisar te Larte te Italise, sipas vendimeve te Konferences se Paqes. Por Zogu dhe patriotet shqiptare mblodhen ne Lushnje Kongresin famemadh, i cili vendosi bazat e shtetit shqiptar dhe perzenien e te gjitha ushtrive armike nga Shqiperia. Ne Lushnje, Zogu u zgjodh mminister i Brendshem i qeverise se Tiranes. Ne mars te vitit 1920, Zogu hyri me ushtri ne Shkoder dhe nuk lejoi qe trupat franceze t'ia lironin Shkodren serbeve dhe malazezeve, sipas planit qe kishin hartuar. Ne prill 1920, Zogu, ne krye te ushtrise qeveritare, perzuri greket dhe italianet nga Jugu i Shqiperise. Tashme vetem Vlora kish mbetur e pacliruar ne duart e italianeve, te cilet Ai i perzuri perfundimisht nga Shqiperia pas nje operacioni te kombinuar nga ushtria qeveritare e drejtuar prej tij, e perbere nga 2500 ushtare dhe nga vullnetaret e ardhur nga te gjitha krahinat e Shqiperise. Ne vjeshten e vitit 1921, shpertheu Kryengritja proserbe e Mirdites, e cila u ndihmua ushtarakisht edhe nga ushtria serbe. Pasi e shtypi kete kryengritje, Zogu i dergoi ultimatum Lidhjes se Kombeve, qe te urdheronte largimin e ushtrive serbe nga Shqiperia, cka edhe u arrit, por, fatkeqesisht, Tirana ishte pushtuar nga rebelet proserbe dhe parlamenti ishte shperndare. Zogu u kthye ne Tirane ne krye te ushtrise qeveritare dhe rebelet iken te shpartalluar. Por rebelet arriten te riorganizohen dhe ne mars te vitit 1922 sulmuan Tiranen, ku u zhvillua nje beteje e pergjakshme midis tyre dhe trupave qeveritare te drejtuara prej Zogut. Ne kete kasaphane, ku rruget e Tiranes u mbushen me qindra kufoma, trupat qeveritare arriten t'i perzene rebelet dhe te rivendosin rendin brenda ne Tirane, por rebelet sulmuan perseri ne Kashar, ku u zhvillua nje beteje qe shenoi shpartallimin perfundimtar te tyre dhe arratisjen ne Jugosllavi te krereve te rebelimit. Pas zgjedhjeve te ligjshme te 27 dhjetorit te vitit 1923, Ahmet Zogu u emerua kryeminister. Me 23 shkurt 1924, Beqir Valteri i beri atentat Zogut ne Parlament dhe e plagosi rende ate. Zogu dha doreheqjen dhe kryeminister u emerua Shefqet Verlaci. Me 23 prill 1924 u vra Avni Rustemi, perfaqesues i opozites dhe nje nga organizatoret e atentatit te valterit kunder Zogut. Organizatat terroriste Dora e kuqe , Dora e zeze dhe banda te tjera, te drejtuara prej agjentuarash te huaja, serbe, greke e italiane, nen drejtimin e opozites me prirje bolshevike, bene Revolucionin Demokratik te 10 qershorit te vitit 1924, qeverine e dale prej te cilit e njohu vetem Rusia bolshevike. Ne dhjetor te vitit 1924, Zogu hyri triumfalisht ne Tirane, ne krye te trupave te qeverise se ligjshme te dale nga zgjedhjet e Dhjetorit te vitit 1923, cka u quajt edhe Triumfi i Legalitetit. Ne janar te vitit 1925, Zogu u zgjodh President i Republikes, ndersa ne shtator te vitit 1928, Asambleja Kushtetuese e shpalli ate Mbret i Shqiptareve. Ne vitin 1926, Zogu shtypi Kryengritjen proserbe te Dukagjinit. Ne vitin 1931, atij iu be atentat ne Viene. Ne vitin 1932, Zogu shtypi Kryengritjen e Vlores, organizuar nga serbet. Ne vitin 1935, Zogu shtypi kryengritjen e Fierit, te organizuar nga serbet dhe italianet, ndersa ne vitin 1937, Zogu shtypi Kryengritjen e Delvines, te organizuar nga italianet. Pas pushtimit fashist te 7 Prillit, Mbreti Zog u detyrua te largohet ne mergim, ku nuk e pushoi veprimtarine politike dhe aksionin diplomatik ne favor te zgjidhjes se Ceshtjes Shqiptare dhe restaurimit te Monarkise, deri kur mbylli syte me 9 Prrill 1961. 


marre nga Gazeta Atdheu

----------


## Pasiqe

Biografia zyrtare e Ahmet Zogut, mbretit te Shqiperise

Ahmet Zogu lindi ne Burgajet me 8 tetor 1895. Mbas vdekjes se babait te tij Xhemal Pasha Zogu ai u be kryeja e shtepise se tij duke u mbeshtetur nga nena e tij, Sadije Toptani qe me pas u be nena mbretereshe. Ne kete kohe 13 vjec Ahmet Zogu behet keshtu shef i krahines se Matit. 

Qe i ri dergohet ne liceun Francez te Gallatasarait ne Turqi per te kryer studimet. 

Ne vitin 1912 Zogu largohet nga Turqia per tu kthyer ne Shqiperi, mbas lajmeve alarmante qe vinin nga vendi i tij. 

Ne moshen 17 vjecare Zogu rrok armet dhe ne krye te 2000 njerezve te besuar shkon e lufton per te mbrojtur Shkodren e rrethuar nga serbet e Malazezet. 

Megjithe moshen e re Zogu eshte i ftuar te marre pjese ne ceremonine e shpalljes se Pavaresise ne 28 nentor 1912. 

Zogu merr pjese ne luftimet kunder serbeve ne Kruje ku arrin nje fitore me njerezit e tij duke refuzuar ndihmen e Austro-Hungarezeve. 

Ne 1917 nje komision imperial i drejtuar nga Princi Windischgraetz dergohet ne Mat dhe i ofron Zogur graden e Kolonelit te ushtrise Imperiale dhe e fton qe te lidhet me forcat austriake. Zogu refuzon duke u shprehur keshtu : 
"Austria ka ardhur ne Shqiperi si mike per te smbrapsur ushtrine serbe. Ne te njeten kohe po si mike e jona ajo nuk ka te drejten te nderhyje ne problemet tona te mbrendeshme. Shqiperia eshte nje vend neutral dhe neutraliteti i saj duhet respektuar." 

Nen preteksin e vdekjes se Perandorit Jozef nje delegacion i kryesuar nga Zogu niset ne Austri dhe aty Zogu mbahet mbahet ne Austri nen survejim shtepiak dhe megjithe protestat e Zogut ai do te leshohej vetem mbas amnistise se 1918. 

Ne kete moment 1919-1920 Zogu kthehet nga ekzili i forcuar dje me pas niset me nje grup njerezish per te marre pjese ne kongresin e Lushnjes. 

Zogu deklaron ne kete kongres : 
"Ne nuk do t'ju lejome armiqeve tane te futen ne tokat tona si ne nje shtepi pa zot. Pushkeve dhe topave te tyre ne do t'ju kunderveme fortifikatat e trupave tane. 

I emeruar nga qeveria Delvina, minsiter i Brendeshem ne moshen 25 vjecare, Zogu arrin ne krye te tripave Shqipetare te thyeje trupat Italiane ne Vlore. 

Mbas doreheqjes se kryeministrit Vrioni dhe Pandeli Evangjeli, Emerohet Kryeminister dhe Komnadat i Ushtrise Shqipetare. 

Me 2 dhjetor 1922 ai adreson kete mesazh : Jam i bindur se qeveria e re do t'ju pergjigjet deshirave te popullit, njekohesisht deshiren e tij per te krijuar nje shtet Perendimor, plotesisht te civilizuar. Qeveriq kurre nuk do te pengoje te drejtqt e qytetareve dhe lirine e shtypit. Shqiperia eshte nje vend i vogel dhe politika e saj duhet te jete e qarte, transparente dhe e realizueshme. Ne perkrahim shtetet feqinje dhe kerkojme qe keto shtete te respektojne plotesisht e njekohesisht pavaresine dhe suvranitetin e Shtetit tone." 

Me 1924 perballe tensionit te krijuar nga opozita e Nolit Zogu strehoet ne Jugosllavi, ne 20 prill. 

Me 24 dhjetor Zogu drejto trupat cliruese dhe mberrin ne Tirane ku aklamohet nga populli. 

5 janar 1925 Zogu emerohet nga Keshilli regjent i krijuar ne Lusnje, te formoje nje qeveri te re. 

21 Janar Zogu paraqet nje projekt kushtetute qe e ben Shqiperine Republike. 

31 Janar Zogu shpallet President i Republikes Shqipetare. 

1925 mbasi mbledh 540 shefat e Krahines se Shkodres, Dibres dhe Kosoves e ju paraqet programin e tij ata i japin besen se do ta mbeshtesin dhe ti sherbejne dinjesisht. 

Me 1 shtator 1928 ndryshime kushtetues e Shpall Shqiperine Manarki dhe Zogun mbret i Shqipetareve. 
Kjo behej per ta bere Zogun mbert te shqipetareve ne Kosove dhe Cameri. 

27 nentor 1926 dhe 21 nentor 1927 nenshkruhen dy pakte me Italine, keto pakte kane karakter politik, ekonomik dhe ushtarak me nje kohezgjatje 20 vjecare. 

2 Maj 1938 Zogu 1 martohet me Zonjushen Konteshen Xheraldine Apollonin, austriake. 

5 prill 1939 Zogu therret Asamblene Kombetare per te shpallur gjendej e luftes. 

7 prill Zogu largohet nga Shqiperia. 

Mbas ketij casti Zogu me familjen kalojne peripeci duke kaluar nga Greqia,Rumani, Poloni, vendet Balte, Suedi, Norvegji per te arritur ne France ne prill 1939 me oborrin e tij te perbere nga 60 vete. 


10 maj 1940 me hyrjen e nazisteve ne France peripecite nuk mbarojne per Zogun ai detyrohet te largohet ne Orleans, Royan, Bordeaux, ST Jean de Luz ku niset per ne Angli ku mbreti George 6 i jep azil politik. 

I zgjenjuer nga mos perkrahja e perendimoreve ai largohet nga Londra ne Egjipt ne janar 1946 ku pritet nga Mbreti Farouk 1. 

7 janar 1947 Zog mbas nje marveshje me Ballistet zgjidhet si President i Juntes Ushtarake dhe duke pasur si zevendes Z.Ermenji dhe Kryeziu. dhe sekrater Gaji Gogo. 

Krijon Kompanine 4000 duke pasur qellim stervitjen e patrioteve per te rezuar qeverine komuniste. 

1951 ZOg shkon ne USA per te diskutaur dhe bashkepunaura me CIA per rrezzimin e qeverise koministe ne Tirane. 

Me urdher te Zogut Kompania 4000 shperndahet mbas disa deshtime dhe vrasjen e ushtareve dhe me vone u morr vesh se nje nga komandantet amerikane KIM PHILBY ishte agjent sovjetik. 

Ne 1954 Zog largohet nga Egjipti pas renies se mbretit Farouk dhe ardhjes ne pushtet te Naserit. 

Zogu mberin ne Cannes ne France 

5 shtator 1957 Zogu shpall Leken Trashgiumtar te Kurores Mbreterore. 

9 prill 1961 Ahmet Zogu shuhet ne Spitalin e Sursnes afer Parisit ne oren 16 ne moshen 65 vjecare.

----------


## Pasiqe

Ahmet Zogu, apostull i shqiptarizmes

Nga Murat BASHA* 

E veshtire, plot vuajtje dhe sakrifica, rruga nga shtet-formimi shqiptar e deri me sot. Por ne kete segment kohor, lartesohet mbi te gjithe figura dhe, ne vecanti, vepra e Mbretit Zog, te cilat ne labirinthet e erreta te interesave dhe politikave antishqiptare, kane shtruar ate fije te arte drite, neper te cilen kane ecur jo vetem legalistet, por te gjithe shqiptaret, qe e duan kete vend te bekuar. Fije e arte qe e ka zanafillen tek idealet dhe iluminizmi i rilindasve tane te medhenj, tek filozofia e Sami Frasherit, tek poezia e Naimit, shqiptarizma e Vaso Pashes dhe Fishtes, e deri tek fjalet qe Ismail Qemali i thote Ahmet Zogut te gjunjezuar para flamurit: "Ngrihu biri im. Ketu na sollen idealet dhe mesimet e gjyshit tend Xhelal Pashes, amanetin e te cilit po cojme ne vend sot...". 

Ne realitet, ajo fije e arte kulturore, edhe sot eshte bazamenti i konservatorizmit europian modern. Sepse ajo fije e arte bazohet mbi institucionalizmin historik, identitetin historik, kohezionin social dhe vlerat me te mira te kombit, shtetit dhe familjes. Madheshtore shpaloset para nesh figura e Ahmet Zogut, luftetar ne moshe te re, politikan, diplomat i shkelqyer, shpetimtar i Kombit ne momentet me delikate - ajo figure u shfaq si nje domosdoshmeri e kohes. 

Te krijosh nje veper arti ne muzike, pikture apo skulpture, natyrshen kenaq shijet dhe sentimentet e njerezve, dhe ata, te emocionuar, te etiketojne si gjeni. Po te krijosh nje shtet nga pothuajse asgjeja, te bashkosh fiset e t'i besh komb? Kombin ta besh shtet, shtetin ta ndertosh mbi ligje bazuar mbi te drejten, te konservosh cdo vlere kombetare dhe njekohesisht te jesh koherent dhe modern, duke modeluar kombin dhe duke e drejtuar horizonteve te ardhmerise se begate? A nuk eshte kjo nje veper qe kalon cdo kufi gjenialiteti, drejt legjendes, hyjnores!? Vizionin e tij konservator modern, Ahmet Zogu e sendertoi duke realizuar vepra monumentale si: rivendosjen institucionale te monarkise; nje regjim teper eficient, qe i pershtatet karakterit te shqiptarit, por njekohesisht duke shpalosur mundesi te medha per zhvillim, cka do te thote afrim i natyrshem tek familja evropiane. 

Kushtetuta e 1928-es, eshte nje nga monumentet e shkelqyera qe Ai na ka lene. Ajo dhe Kodi Civil, jane bazuar mbi vizionet e apologjetit me te spikatur te lirise dhe te Drejtes private, Benxhamin Kostan-it. Kushtetuta e 1928-es garanton, kundrejt cdo arbitrariteti, lirine e individit, besimit, prones, opinionit dhe shprehjes, duke i demonstruar botes se shqiptaret kane aftesi shtet-formuese, por edhe se mund te jene nje faktor tejet i rendesishem paqeje ne Ballkan. 

Cdo veper e shkelqyer e ngre vete monumentin e saj, prandaj jane monumentale veprat e Mbretit Zog. Sic mesojme nga librat e Historise, dy rrymat e medha politike te shekullit te 19 dhe fillimit te shekullit 20, kane qene individualizmi humanist dhe nacionalizmi romantik. Keto dy rryma, ne format me te percudnuara, tek e mbramja pollen komunizmin dhe fashizmin: i pari si trashegimtar i pabese i internacionalizmit liberal te shekullit XIX-te, ndersa i dyti si apogje dhe njekohesisht si deshtim i patriotizmit mistik qe frymezonte levizjet kombetare te kohes. 

"Nje vend ku nuk ka siguri jeta, prona dhe nderi, nuk mund te perparoje me idena bolshevike", - do te thoshte 79 vjet me pare Mbreti Zog. Pergjigje e shkelqyer per ata qe na akuzonin dje, dhe na akuzojne sot si "bashkepunetore dhe flirtues me te Majten". 

E njejta gje vlen edhe per fashizmin. Sepse Musolini shkoi tek Partia Fashiste nga Partia Socialiste italiane, me bagazhet e se Majtes. 

E veshtire rruga neper te cilen eci Mbreti Zog! Mbi te gjitha, e veshtire per te ruajtur ekuilibrin politik midis dalldise qe ngjallnin ideologjite totalitare, tejet ne mode ne vitet 20-30 te shekullit te kaluar. Aq me teper qe ato gjeten shtrat per t'u zhvilluar ne vitet 1929-1933, vite te krizes mbareboterore qe nuk arriten te destabilizojne substratin shteteror, familjar e fisnor te shoqerise konservatore shqiptare, sepse ajo bazohej ne traditat dhe vlerat me te mira te Kombit, te trasheguara brez pas brezi, si dhe ne dy nga vlerat me te medha te shqiptareve, te ngritura ne institucione: ne nderin dhe besen, te cilat bashkohen ne nje rezultante - atdhedashurine. 

Tradita qendron ne vetedijen e grumbulluar nga e kaluara, dhe sherben si udherrefyese per ardhmerine. Per konservatorin reformator, ose njeriun e tradites dhe njekohesisht bashkekohor, pra modern - idealet dhe identiteti ecin perkrah, por levizja e tyre shkon kah progresi. Si me pare, edhe sot, koincidon qe historia dhe progresi te ndodhen ne udhekryq. Ne keto kushte ato kane nevoje per figuren e konservatorit, i cili me vizionet dhe veprimet e tij, bazuar ne filozofine kombetare, vjen ne kohe per te transformuar ne agim te shkelqyer fundin e nje faze te erret te historise. Vazhdimesia e tradites eshte ne qender te idese se konservatorizmit. Dhe kjo ka qene pjesa thelbesore e filozofise kombetare dhe etatiste te Mbretit Zog. Pra filozofi konservatore per te konservuar vlerat me te mira te kombit, por edhe moderne, sepse tradita e konservatorizmi, pa te verteten, modernen dhe kohezionin - do te ishin vetem nje gabim i vjeteruar, dhe Ahmet Zogu ishte i pagabueshem! 

Sot klasa politike aktuale vjen ne skene me bagazhet e se majtes enveriste, duke rrezikuar dhe diskretituar totalisht pseudopluralizmin aktual. Ne keto kushte, braktisja e filozofise kombetare, politike e shoqerore, te plazmuara nga Rilindja dhe rilindasi i fundem, Mbreti Zog, qe i zbatoi ne ngritjen dhe konsolidimin e pervojes qeverisese dhe etatiste, na shtyjne te rikujtojme Bernd Fisherin qe thote: "Zogu duhet te konsiderohet si figura me e rendesishme politike ne historine e Shqiperise moderne. Krejt i vetem, Ai mundi te krijoje kushtet qe mundesuan ekzistencen e Shqiperise si shtet i pavarur. Mbreti Zog ishte nga te paktet politikane shqiptare qe mendonte sipas modeleve perendimore. Nje prej rezultateve me pozitive, pervec stabilitetit politik unikal, ishte krijimi i nje mjedisi ideal per rritjen e ndergjegjes kombetare. Nje kontribut te jashtezakonshem dha edhe politika e Jashtme e Zogut. Kontributi i tij eshte i nje rendesie shume te madhe. Ata qe e zevendesuan ate si sundimtare te Shqiperise, duke trasheguar nje shtet modern, gjeten nje terren te gatshem dhe te mbushur me ndjenje nacionale, per te cilat merita e padiskutueshme i perket Ahmet Zogut". 

Kushtet e katastrofes politike, ekonomike e sociale qe perjetojme, natyrshem na diktojne rikthimin ne vitet 80-te, ne grahmat e fundit te sistemit diktatorial komunist mbareboteror, fundin e te cilit e afruan ngjitja e Reganit ne krye te Shtepise se Bardhe dhe e Zonjes se Hekurt, Margaret Thecer ne krye te qeverise se Madherise Saj ne Britanine e Madhe. Kjo dyshe e shkelqyer shenoi triumfin e konservatorizmit politik modern anglo-sakson, qe e nxori komunizmin nga skena, tek varrosi sistemin me gjakatar qe polli shoqeria njerezore, duke hapur horizonte te pafundme per zhvillim dhe duke i rikthyer lirise dimensionin e munguar. E Djathta e Re, e themeluar nga Regani, dhe filozofia konservatore e Thecerit, jane ato qe na lipsen sot, dhe kete e them per ata qe e njohin dhe e besojne pak Mbretin Zog, sepse filozofia zogiste dhe ajo konservatore anglo-saksone, e kulmuar nga binomi Regan-Thecer - jane ne rezonance te plote ne te gjitha planet. Edhe e Djathta e re italiane, eshte ne nje linje filozofike me idete e Mbretit Zog, pasi ne themel te filozofise se saj, eshte kombi dhe qytetari qe i perket atij. 

Shqiperia ka nevoje per nje permbysje per t'u kthyer ne zanafillen tone etiko-politiko-kulturore te konservatorizmit modern. 

Babai i filozofise se konservatorizmit modern, Edmond Byrke, do te thoshte dy shekuj me pare: "Konservatorizmi eshte vetedija e Kombit". Pra ketu qendron edhe madheshtia e Mbretit Zog, sepse ne qender te mendimit dhe aksionit politik, Ai gjitheheret vendosi filozofine e konservatorizmit modern ne sherbim te Kombit. Gjithmone mbeten profetike porosite e Mbretit Zog, qe thoshte: "Per ta forcu kombin ashtu sic i ka hije dhe per me e ngjit nalt ne kulture, per nje te ardhme te shkelqyeshme, duhet qe popullit t'i japim kulture - kulture europiane. Por nuk duhet harrue krijimi dhe mbajtja e kultures kombetare. Kultura kombetare eshte vecoria e nji kombi. Ajo e ngren nalt ate, tue i dhane randsine e meritueshme. Historia na jep shembulla se, shume kombe te medha jane zhduk nga faqja e dheut, vetem per shkak te humbjes se kultures kombetare. Kam bindjen se kombi, tue qene i vogel, por i lire e vet'urdhnues, ka nji karakter aq te nalte sa ai i kombeve te medhenj. Une u rrita me Kombin tem, po e kaloj jeten me te, dhe e njoh mire karakterin e tij". 

Kjo eshte profecia qe trasheguam nga rilindasi i fundit i shqiptareve. 



* Fjala e nenkryetarit te PLL-se ne jubileun e 80 vjetorit te Triumfit te Legalitetit 


KORRIERI

----------


## Pasiqe

Letra e Zogut për Mehdi Frashërin

Kam fillue pregaditjen e memoarve, natyrisht kam shënime, porrë dot' më pëlqente: një Autoritet qi ka ndodhë në ç'ashtjet mbrenda, të më japë sa shpjegime ma të gjona. Pra' në asht se do të keni mundësi të më jepni së hollësina mbi këto pika që po ju rendoj ma poshtë. Këto në ka posibilitetin t'mi shkrueni gjanësishtë se, dot dishroshe qi nji personalitet qi i ka dhanë Shqipnis shërbime të shkëlqyeshme". Kështu shkruhet në mes të tjerash në një nga letrat e panjohura të Mbretit Zog, që mban datën 20 janar të vitit 1960, kur ai kalonte muajt e fundit të jetës së tij në qytetin Kanë të Francës, e cila i drejtohet ish-kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, Mehdi bej Frashërit, që asokohe jetonte si azilant politik në kryeqytetin italian Romë. Siç del edhe nga letrat e Mehdi Frashërit, në atë kohë Mbreti Zog kishte vendosur që të shkruante kujtimet e tij në lidhje me disa nga ngjarjet më kryesore të historisë së Shqipërisë. Por, për të bërë atë punë, Zogut i duheshin dëshmi e të dhëna të ndryshme nga persona që kishin qenë vetë aktorë kryesorë në ato ngjarje, dhe një prej tyre ishte dhe Mehdi Frashëri, i cili, përveçse kishte mbajtur postin e kryeministrit të Shqipërisë për disa vjet, kishte përfaqësuar qeverinë shqiptare në Komisionin Ndërkombëtar të Kufijve në vitin 1914. Po çfarë shkruhet më tej në atë letër të Mbretit Zog dhe çfarë i kërkon ai Mehdi beut? Për të gjitha këto bëhet fjalë në një sërë letrash e dokumentesh origjinale që janë pjesë e korrespondencës së plotë në mes tyre, të cilat janë ruajtur me kujdes në arkivin familjar të Mehdi bej Frashërit në Romë. Duke u nisur nga rëndësia që paraqesin ato letra e dokumente (të cilat nuk ndodhen në arkivat e shtetit shqiptar), ku flitet për disa nga ngjarjet më të përfolura të historisë së Shqipërisë, si: Protokolli i Korfuzit në 1914, veprimet e Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Lidhjes së Kombeve në Shqipërinë e Jugut, veprimet e Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Kontrollit të Kufijve, vrasja e Gjeneral Telinit etj., një pjesë të tyre ne po i botojmë të plota në këtë shkrim, duke i sjellë në gjuhën e sotme, pa e prekur fare brendinë e tyre. 


Korrespondenca e Zogut me Frashërin 

Në fillim të letrës së tij për ish-kryeministrin Frashëri, e cila mban datën 20 janar 1960, pasi e pyet për shëndetin dhe pjesëtarët e tjerë të familjes, Mbreti Zog ndërmjet të tjerash i bën të ditur Mehdi beut se ai ka filluar të shkruajë kujtimet e tij sipas shënimeve që ka mbajtur për vite me radhë. Por për të shkruar ato kujtime, Zogu i kërkon Frashërit që ai ta ndihmojë atë duke i sqaruar me hollësi disa nga ngjarjet më kyçe të historisë së Shqipërisë, si: Protokolli i Korfuzit në 1914, veprimet e Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Lidhjes së Kombeve në Shqipërinë e Jugut, veprimet e Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Kontrollit të Kufijve, vrasja e Gjeneral Telinit etj. Pasi i përshkruan të gjashtë pikat kryesore për të cilat brenda mundësive kërkon sqarime të hollësishme, Mbreti Zog e mbyll letrën e tij duke i kujtuar ish-kryeministrit Frashëri shërbimet e mëdha që ai i ka bërë Shqipërisë. Ndërsa në përgjigjen e ish-kryeministrit Mehdi Frashëri, e cila mban datën 31 janar 1960, pas fjalëve të zakonshme të kortezisë, ai i shpreh kënaqësinë Mbretit Zog për iniciativën që ai ka marrë për të shkruar kujtimet e tij, duke i thënë se ato janë të domosdoshme dhe do të shërbejnë, veç të tjerash, edhe për të ndrequr ato shtrembërime që i janë bërë historisë së Shqipërisë në 40 vjetët e fundit, duke aluduar hapur për regjimin komunist të Enver Hoxhës. Pasi i shpreh gatishmërinë e tij Mbretit Zog për ta ndihmuar për të gjitha çështjet që ai ka dijeni, në fund të letrës së tij Mehdi beu i shkruan: "Jam akoma i mendimit se Shqipnija, e izolueme nga Rusija nuk ka se si mos gjej herët a vonë nji konjukturë politike ndërkombëtare të favorshme, që ti lejoj shqiptarëve me hedh këtë zgjedhë, që, nga të gjitha çka parë, asht sigurisht ajo ma e tmershmja". 

E vërteta e Protokollit të Korfuzit 

Një ndër çështjet e para që Mbreti Zog i kërkonte ish-kryeministrit Mehdi bej Frashëri për t'i sqaruar, ishte ajo ku bëhej fjalë për "Veprimet e Komisionit Ndërkombëtar në Korfuz, në 1914", apo, siç njihet ndryshe në historinë e Shqipërisë, "Protokolli i Korfuzit". Lidhur me këtë pikë, në sqarimin e tij Mehdi Frashëri ka shkruar: "Në Konferencën e Londrës më 1913, me qenë se ishte vendosur që Korça e Gjirokastra t'i mbeteshin Shqipërisë, Greqia nuk mund t'i sulmonte hapur këto dy prefektura, të cilat i quante Epiri i Veriut. Prandaj ajo kërkonte që indirekt të gjente një shkak që këto vende fillimisht t'i bënte autonome, dhe më vonë, në një fazë të dytë, t'i aneksonte. Për këtë qëllim, guvernatori grek i Janinës mendonte që derisa ishin trupat greke atje, të shtynte të krishterët ortodoksë të asaj krahine në formën e një xhandarmërie kryengritëse, që kur të tërhiqeshin trupat greke, vendin e tyre ta zinte xhandarmëria, e cila do të luftonte me xhandarmërinë shqiptare po të shkonte ajo atje. Kjo fuqi kryengritëse me shpirt grek kishte nevojë për një qeveri që ta quante veten epiriote. Kështu, një person i quajtur Gjergj Zografi, i biri i Kristaq efendiut, nga Lunxhëria e Gjirokastrës, me të kunatin e tij, Karapanon, dhe një oficer grek me origjinë shqiptare i quajtur Dhulis, formoi një qeveri autonome të Epirit të Veriut (Shqipërisë së Jugut). Në këtë kohë popullsia myslimane e këtyre dy prefekturave shqiptare i hapi luftë xhandarmërisë epiriote. Nisur nga fakti se fuqia e xhandarmërisë shqiptare ishte e pamjaftueshme dhe popullsia myslimane nuk ishte e organizuar, xhandarmëria epiriote filloj të digjte katundet myslimane, për të detyruar atë popullsi që të linte vendin dhe aty të mbeteshin vetëm ortodoksët. Për këtë ngjarje, qeveria e Princ Vidit me kryetar Turhan Pashën u detyrua t'i drejtohej Komisionit Ndërkombëtar që përbëhej prej delegatëve të gjashtë fuqive të mëdha, ku bënin pjesë: Britania e Madhe, Franca, Italia, Gjermania, Austria dhe Rusia. Për të bashkëpunuar me këtë komision, nga ana e Shqipërisë ishte caktuar si delegat Mehdi Frashëri. Në këtë kohë, në Shqipërinë e Mesme pjesa fanatike myslimane filloi një lëvizje në favor të Turqisë, me parullën: "Duam Baba Dovletin". Nisur nga kjo gjë, Qeveria e Princ Vidit mbeti në një pozitë shumë të vështirë, pasi fanatikët myslimanë kërkonin në vendin e Princ Vidit një princ nga Turqia. Pas kësaj Komisioni i Kontrollit Ndërkombëtar lajmëroi Zografon se do të vinte në Korfuz dhe do të bisedonte me qeverinë epiriote. Në mbledhjen e Korfuzit delegatin shqiptar nuk e mbështeti asnjë nga fuqitë e mëdha, në mënyrë që ai ta detyronte Komisionin e Kontrollit për të marrë vendime në interes të Shqipërisë. Si rezultat i kësaj, Komisioni Ndërkombëtar vendosi që prefekturat e Korçës e Gjirokastrës të formonin një qeveri autonome nën juridiksionin e qeverisë shqiptare, ku oficerët e xhandarmërisë së Epirit Autonom do të përbëheshin prej oficerësh grekë, me qenë se ortodoksët shqiptarë të vendit në kohën e Turqisë nuk kishin pasur oficerë. Kisha ortodokse e vendit do të drejtohej prej klerit grek të emëruar prej Patriarkanës së Stambollit. Gjuha e mësimit nëpër shkolla të veçanta të ortodoksëve do të ishte greqishtja. Siç shihet, të gjitha këto masa parashikonin greqizimin e një pjese të madhe të Shqipërisë së Jugut. Pas kësaj, vendimet e Konferencës së Korfuzit iu paraqitën Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Paris për t'u miratuar. Në këtë kohë qeveria epiriote e Zografos kishte bërë një pakt me myslimanët fanatikë të Shqipërisë së Mesme, gjë e cila e detyroi Princ Vidin të largohej nga Shqipëria. Në këtë kohë epiriotët e thyen armëpushimin që ishte lidhur midis fuqisë shqiptare dhe tyre, dhe vendin e qeverisë epiriote të Zografos, siç edhe parashikohej, e zuri Greqia. Këto ngjarje përkuan me fillimin Luftës së Parë Botërore. Në këtë kohë, Italia, me qenë se kishte rivendikime (pretendime) territoriale kundrejt Austrisë, me qëllim që më vonë të hynte në luftë, pushtoi Vlorën dhe me forcat aleate firmosi një traktat të fshehtë, ku thuhej: Vlora me një pjesë të krahinave rreth saj do të ishte drejtpërsëdrejti në administrimin e Italisë dhe Shqipëria e Mesme (myslimane) nën protektoratin e saj. Ndërsa për Shkodrën në Veri dhe Korçën e Gjirokastrën në Jug nuk do të bënte asnjë kundërshtim, në qoftë se Konferenca Shkodrën do t'ia jepte Serbisë dhe Korçën e Gjirokastrën Greqisë. Mbasi Lufta e Parë Botërore zgjati disa vjet dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës hynë në luftë kundër Austro-Gjermanëve e në favor të aleatëve, Presidenti Uillson deklaroi se traktatet e fshehta nuk i njihte. Në këtë kuadër, traktatin e fshehtë të Italisë me aleatët në Konferencën e Paqes ai e quajti të pavlerë, por me gjithë këtë, në tratativat e konferencës në fjalë ai propozoi që Vlora t'i mbetej Italisë dhe ana në jug të lumit Vjosë t'i jepej Greqisë. Sa për pjesën që mbetej, një zonë midis Vjosës e Liqenit të Maliqit, do të bëhej një referendum dhe përfundimi i tij do të ishte një provë se kujt do t'i mbetej ajo zonë, Shqipërisë apo Greqisë. Me qenë se në këtë zonë shumicën e përbënin myslimanët dhe midis ortodoksëve kishte edhe nacionalistë shqiptarë, shpresa ishte e madhe që ajo të mbetej në Shqipëri. Sa për Shkodrën nuk u bë fjalë, sepse ajo ishte thjesht shqiptare. Në vijim të luftës aleatët panë nevojën që në Selanik të zbarkonin një ushtri për të atakuar forcat austro-gjermane, duke përdorur dhe mbeturinat e ushtrisë serbe që përbëhej prej 150 000 ushtarësh, të cilat në Korfuz aleatët i kishin riorganizuar dhe armatosur më së miri. Aleatët i propozuan dhe Greqisë që ajo të hynte në luftë në favorin e tyre, mirëpo Mbreti Kostandin ishte dhëndri i Kaiserit (Mbretit të Gjermanisë) dhe përveç Venizellozit, një parti e madhe greke nuk dëshironte të hynte në luftë, vetëm në qoftë se i jepnin Stambollin. Kjo ishte një punë që nuk bëhej, pasi ajo përkonte me qëllimet e Rusisë. Në këtë kohë, francezët filluan të dyshojnë se mos Greqia ishte në favor të Austro-Gjermanëve, dhe për të ndaluar kontaktin midis Greqisë dhe Austro-Gjermanëve, me ndërmjetësinë e nacionalistit patriot Themistokli Gërmenji, Gjenerali Sarail, komandant i ushtrive aleate në Selanik, dërgoi edhe një batalion ushtarësh në Korçë. Kjo forcë përzuri ushtrinë greke dhe formoi qeverinë e Korçës, Autonome Shqiptare, me Themistokli Gërmenjin. Pas kësaj ajo organizoi dhe dy batalione xhandarmërie shqiptare. Në këtë kohë fuqitë franceze ishin vendosur deri në katundin Selenicë të Kolonjës. Ndërsa territorin nga Selenica e deri në Sarandë e pushtoi ushtria italiane. Kështu, në Korçë e Gjirokastër nuk mbeti as ushtri dhe as qeveri greke. Nga zhvillimi i këtyre ngjarjeve u bë e mundur që në Konferencën e Paqes francezët të kundërshtonin rreptësisht për Korçën e Gjirokastrën dhe vendimet e Korfuzit nuk u morën parasysh, pasi vetë Greqia e kishte prishur armëpushimin". Kështu e mbyll Mehdi Frashëri sqarimin e tij për Protokollin e Korfuzit, e cila është dhe një nga pikat ku ai është ndalur më gjatë në përgjigjet që i ka dërguar Mbretit Zog. 

Ja e vërteta e Himarës 

Dy nga pikat e tjera që Mbreti Zog i kërkonte sqarime Mehdi Frashërit ishin: "Dhenomet (Privilegjet) e Himarës" dhe "Veprimet e Komisionit të Lidhjes Kombeve në Shqipërinë e Jugut", çështje të cilat edhe sot e kësaj dite vazhdojnë të krijojnë probleme. Lidhur me këto, ish-kryeministri Frashëri në përgjigjen e tij për Zogun shkruan: "Privilegjet e Himarës janë po ato të Korçës e Gjirokastrës, me ndryshimin se në atë kohë, një person i quajtur Spiro Milo, nga Himara, kishte vënë një kryq të madh në kraharor dhe kishte shoqëruar Zografon. Spiro Milo kërkoi një flamur të Himarës, gjë që nuk kishte ndonjë rëndësi, prandaj iu pranua nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit të Kufijve. Po kështu, në atë kohë, nisur nga fakti se grekët gjithmonë ankoheshin që në Shqipëri shkeleshin të drejtat e pakicave greke, Lidhja e Kombeve vendosi të dërgonte në Shqipëri një komision të posaçëm të përbërë prej: profesorit Siderholm (finlandez), Comte de Pourtales (francez), dhe një oficeri norvegjez. Ky komision lëvizi në të gjithë Shqipërinë, si në Veri ashtu dhe në Jug, dhe në fund konstatoi se pakica greke kishte vetëm në krahinën e Dropullit në Gjirokastër dhe në Vurgun e Delvinës, të cilat nuk përbënin ndonjë rëndësi. Ndërsa për prefekturën e Korçës ata konstatuan se nuk kishte as edhe një grek të vetëm. Si përfundim, komisioni konstatoi se grekërit quanin grekë edhe shqiptarët ortodoksë. Pra, siç shihet, ky komision në raportin e vet tregoi të vërtetën siç ndodhesh". Kështu e përfundon Mehdi Frashëri sqarimin e tij në lidhje me pretendimet e grekëve për pakicat e tyre në Shqipërinë e Jugut. 

Frashëri: Telinin e vranë grekët 

Një ndër pikat e fundit që Mbreti Zog i kërkon Mehdi Frashërit t'ia sqarojë, është ajo e vrasjes së gjeneralit italian Telini, i cili kryesonte Komisionin Ndërkombëtar të Kontrollit të Kufijve. Lidhur me këtë ngjarje, në përgjigjen e tij Mehdi Frashëri ka shkruar: "Komisioni i Kontrollit të Kufijve e kishte filluar punën e tij që përpara Luftës së Parë Botërore, por me fillimin e asaj lufte ajo punë u ndërpre dhe u la për më vonë. Pas mbarimit të luftës, u formua përsëri një komision tjetër i përbërë prej: gjeneralit italian Telini, kolonelit britanik Jails dhe kolonelit francez Ordillion. Ndërsa nga ana qeverisë shqiptare fillimisht u caktua Hil Mosi, por me qenë se ky dha dorëheqjen, në vendin e tij u emëru Dhimitër Berati. Pas kësaj, gjeneral Telini dhe Dhimitër Berati shkuan në Janinë për të marrë kontakt me autoritetet ushtarake greke, me qëllim që të plotësonin komisionin me delegatin grek. Si delegat grek ishte caktuar kolonel Boçari, i cili ishte një grek ekstremist dhe stërnip i suliotit të famshëm, Marko Boçarit. Me qenë se kolonel Boçari e konsideronte gjeneral Telinin si një mbështetës të Shqipërisë, vendosi që ta vriste atë. Për të vrarë Telinin, ai bashkëpunoi me një kriminel grek të arratisur që quhej Rexhei. Pas kësaj, banda që kryesohej nga Rexhei i zuri pritë dhe e vrau gjeneral Telinin, ndërsa ai po kthehej për në Shqipëri bashkë me përkthyesin e tij ortodoks që kishte me vete. Për të larguar përgjegjësinë politike, qeveria greke këtë vrasje ua ngarkoi shqiptarëve, dhe sipas versionit të tyre, ajo gjë kishte ndodhur për faktin se gjenerali italian kishte marrë pjesë në Luftën e Vlorës. Por ky version i tyre nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse një gënjeshtër e shpifje e madhe. Pas kësaj qeveria italiane, nga raporti që kishte marrë nga Telini, kishte kuptuar se autoritetet greke në çdo mënyrë ishin shfaqur kundër gjeneralit, prandaj Musolini dërgoi një flotë në Korfuz dhe qeverisë greke i dha këtë ultimatum: "Qeveria greke menjëherë do të shkonte në flotën italiane që ndodhej në Pire dhe do të kërkonte ndjesë për ngjarjen e vrasjes të gjeneral Telinit". Gjithashtu, ajo i kërkoi edhe 50 milion franga si dëmshpërblim për njerëzit e vrarë. Mbas kësaj ngjarjeje, si delegat italian në Komisionin e Kontrollit të Kufijve, në vend të gjeneral Telinit, u emërua gjeneral Gazzera, dhe nga ana Shqipërisë, Mehdi Frashëri". 


GAZETA SHQIPTARE

----------


## Pasiqe

Nostalgjia për kohën e Zogut

Pajtim Melani 


Ishte viti 1923, kur Shqipëria do të eksportonte në Amerikë plot 2 milionë franga ari dhe do të importonte që andej vetëm 63 mijë franga ari, pra me një bilanc tregtar pozitiv me SHBA. Në dhjetë vitet në vijim, eksportet shqiptare u gjashtëfishuan dhe në vitin 1931 arritën në 12 milionë franga ari. Ndonëse Shqipëria zotëronte një deficit tregtar që u reduktua, eksportet e asaj kohe ishin domethënëse pasi përfshinin një numër të madh vendesh, duke filluar nga Britania e Madhe, Egjipti, Franca, Greqia, Italia dhe Turqia. Teksa shikon të dhënat nga Raportet statistikore të viteve 20 (bilanci i tregtisë shtypur në Shtypshkronjën Nikaj, të publikuar nga Ministria e atëhershme e Ekonomisë Kombëtare), pyetja është se çfarë na pengon sot të bëjmë, të paktën eksportet e mallrave që i bënim edhe atëherë. Ndërsa ne mendojmë për avantazhe krahasuese teorike, në praktikë nuk ndodh kurrë e njëjta gjë. Marrëveshjet e Tregtisë së Lirë u bënë për të ndihmuar eksportet, por parimi i ndërtimit të marrëveshjeve ishte teorik. Ndërsa mendonim se kemi mundësi të prodhojmë domate të hershme dhe të pastra biologjikisht, harruam se nuk ka asnjë tregtar që të dijë të merret me këtë punë. 



Vitet 30 dhe .... 
E vërteta është se që në vitet 30, Shqipëria eksportonte djathë cilësor të markave të regjistruara në vendet përkatëse. Eksportonim në SHBA djathë të markës italiane Parmixhan dhe zviceran Ementhal. Prodhuesit e këtyre djathërave nuk ekzistojnë më sot në Shqipëri, por eksperienca e atyre viteve na detyron të këmbëngulim se tradita është e pazëvendësueshme në këtë Botë dhe se eksportet blegtorale duhet të riaktivizohen. Në vitin 1932, eksportet shqiptare u dëmtuan rëndë dhe ranë deri në nivelin e vitit 1923. Rënia në mënyrë të menjëhershme në kohën e depresionit të madh botëror ishte shumë e dhimbshme atëherë, por shkaqet që sollën këtë rënie duhet të kihen parasysh edhe sot. Sipas të dhënave të ndryshme historike, eksportet shqiptare janë viktima të antiglobalizimit të ndërmarrë nga shtetet e fuqishme në mbrojtje të prodhimeve të veta në kushtet e krizës. Eksporti i djathit, por jo vetëm i djathit, për në SHBA, ra në vitin 1932 kur Qeveria Amerikane vendosi tarifa doganore shumë të larta. Eksporti i gjalpit në Greqi dhe Turqi ra kur Bashkimi Sovjetik zbatoi një program shitjesh gjalpi me dumping. Ndonëse kanë kaluar 70 vjet, situata e sotme ka shumë ngjashmëri. 



Strategjitë e sotme në letër 
Por çndodh realisht me produktet made in Albania në tregun shqiptar, rajonal dhe atë global. Strategji në letër dhe letra pa fund të miratuara nga strukturat qeverisëse e ato parlamentare si Strategjia e nxitjes së eksporteve shqiptare, por që nuk kanë asnjë fuqi 
përpara ashpërsisë së dorës së padukshme të tregut. Banka e Shqipërisë, si institucioni i alertuar kohët e fundit për këtë problem, vëren se Shqipëria po kthehet gradualisht në një vend importues, pra që konsumon produktet e importit. Prodhuesit ekzistojnë dhe detyra 
e qeverisë është ti identifikojë ato dhe ti mbrojë interesat e tyre në kuadër të marrëveshjeve të tregtisë së lirë, - thotë një drejtues i një firme shqiptare prodhimi. Nëse i referohemi të dhënave zyrtare, importi në mënyrë të vazhdueshme, vit pas viti, periudhë pas periudhe, fiton terren ndryshe nga çndodh me eksportet. Importi zë mbi 82 për qind të fluksit të tregtisë së jashtme, gjë që flet për një ekonomi dhe treg të brendshëm të orientuar nga importi. Shqipëria importon më shumë se 1.8 miliard dollarë mallra në vit dhe eksporton pak më shumë se 300 milionë dollarë në vit, kryesisht rieksporte, duke krijuar kështu një deficit tregtar mbi 1 miliardë e gjysmë dollarë. 

ABC

----------


## Pasiqe

LEKA ZOGU, MBRET I SHQIPTAREVE 

Nga: Astrit KOLA 

Princi trashegimtar i fronit mbreteror, Leka Zogu, u lind me 5 Prill 1939, dy dite para pushtimit fashist te Shqiperise. Pas largimit te detyruar me 6 prill, Familja Mbreterore, bashke me princin Leka, foshnje dy diteshe, pershkuan itinerarin; Greqi, Turqi, Rumani, Poloni, Letoni, Suedi, Norvegji, France, derisa mberriten ne Britanine e Madhe, ku qendruan 7 vjet. Neper te gjitha keto vende, Mbreti Zog, Familja Mbreterore dhe suita e Oborrit, u priten me nderime te medha, sipas protokollit zyrtar, mbreteror ose jo. Ne janar te vitit 1946, Familja Mbreterore u vendos ne Kajro dhe me vone ne Aleksandri, ku Princ Leka regjistrohet ne kolegjin Viktoria, ne te cilin mesimet zhvilloheshin sipas programeve britanike. Ketu, Princi arsimohet deri ne gusht te vitit 1955, kur Familja Mbreterore niset per ne France, ku Princi regjistrohet dhe ndjek kolegjin Eglon, ne Vilar, mbi Olon. Me 5 Prill 1957, kur Princi Leka mbush plot 18 vjec, Mbreti Zog e shpall ate trashegimtar te kurores mbreterore, ne nje ceremoni te zhvilluar ne prani te figurave me te shquara te emigracionit politik shqiptar ne France dhe te shume miqve te shquar te Familjes Mbreterore dhe te Shqiperise, te ftuar enkas. Pasi mbaroi me rezultate te shkelqyera kolegjin Eglon, Princi tarshegimtar Leka Zogu, regjistrohet ne Akademine Mbreterore Ushtarake te Sand'hersit ne Angli, te cilen do ta mbaroje me rezultate te shkelqyera pas dy vjetesh, ne qershor te vitit 1960, duke u graduar me graden e togerit... Pas vdekjes se Mbretit Zog me 9 prill 1961, me 15 Prill te vitit 1961, ne prani te dhjetra ish deputeteve te Parlamentit shqiptar ne mergim dhe 70 perfaqesuesve te zgjedhur nga e gjithe diaspora shqiptare, ne Hotelin Bristol te Parisit, Princ Leka betohet si Mbret i Shqiptareve. Kujtimet nga jeta e Akademise Ushtarake Mbreterore ne Sand'herst te Anglise, jane nga me te bukurat e jetes se Mbretit Leka. Ne kete akademi, nder me te famshmet ne Bote, studionin pothuajse te gjithe bijte e mbreterve te globit, por Princ Leka lidhi miqesi te ngushte me dy nga studentet me te shquar, qe ishin Mbreti i ardhshem Beduin i Belgjikes dhe Mbreti i ardhshem Husein i Jordanise. Kur Princ Leka arriti per here te pare ne Sand'herst, Ser Xhulian Emeri, ne ate kohe minister ne qeverine e Madherise se Saj, Mbretereshes Elisabeta, organizoi nje pritje madheshtore protokollare per nder te Princ Lekes ne aeroport, ku Princi parakaloi ne reviste para rradheve te Gardes Mbreterore britanike, qe qendronte per nder arme , i veshur me granduniformen Mbreterore te Mbreterise Shqiptare. Ser Xhulian Emeri, i cili ishte mik i ngushte me Mbretin Zog, organizoi per nder te Princ Lekes nje darke madheshtore, ku moren pjese shume oborrtare, lorde dhe politikane, ne mes te te cileve Princ Leka, qe shkelqente, ishte ne vemendjen e te gjitheve. Pas perfundimit te Akademise, duke ndjekur keshillat e Mbretit Zog, Princ Leka regjistrohet ne Universitetin e Sorbones, ku studion Politologji dhe Ekonomi. Njekohesisht, ne kete universitet Ai ndjek me sukses kurset intensive te gjuheve orientale, si dhe te gjermanishtes dhe italishtes. Ne Ceremonine Mbreterore te Kurorezimit, ne daten 15 Prill 1961, para Komisionit te Kurores Mbreterore, Ai deklaroi: Une Leka I - Mbret i Shqiptareve, ne momentin qe po marr ne dore pushtetin mbreteror, betohem para Zotit te Plotfuqishem per te mbrojtur unitetin kombetar, pavaresine e shtetit dhe integritetin tokesor. Do te respektoj Kushtetuten dhe do te veproj ne pajtim me dispozitat e saj dhe ligjet ne fuqi, duke patur gjithmone ne mendje te miren e popullit shqiptar. Zoti me ndihmofte! . 
Sapo u shpall sovran, Mbreti Leka filloi aktivitetin politik dhe kontaktet me diasporen shqiptare ne France e Belgjike, te cilat ishin mjaft intensive, sidomos ne kushtet e prishjes se marredhenieve midis Hoxhes dhe Hrushovit. Ne shtator te vitit 1962, Mbreti Leka shkoi ne Spanje, ku kontakton dhe rivendos lidhjet me Princin Huan Karlos dhe Princin Simeon te Bullgarise. Me vone, Mbreti Leka kreu nje turne te shkelqyer ne vendet arabe, ku u prit me ceremoni madheshtore ne Jordani nga Mbreti Hysein dhe ne Arabine Saudite, ku u prit nga Mbreti Fasaid. Si ekspert i shkelqyer i armatimeve te sofistikuara dhe per shkak te njohjeve te reja e lidhjeve te vjetra, Mbreti Leka u be nje nga me te besuarit e Pentagonit, i cili e pajisi me kartabianke per te shkuar ne Vietnam, si vezhgues ushtarak. Ne pranveren e vitit 1969, Mbreti Leka shkoi ne Australi ku u prit ne menyre te shkelqyer nga diaspora shqiptare, si dhe nga autoritetet shteterore dhe nga kryeministri australian, Menzes. Ne kete turne, Ai u njoh me bashkeshorten e ardhshme, Mbretereshen Susane. Pas dasmes, Mbreti, Mbreteresha Susane dhe Nena Mbretereshe Geraldine, zhvilluan nje turne te paharruar ne Kanada dhe SHBA, ku u priten me ceremoni te bujshme nga autoritetet vendase dhe diaspora shqiptare, sidomos ne Toronto te Kanadase, ne Bufalo, Konektikat, Nju Jork, Boston, Detroit, Cikago, Filadelfia, ne Tampa dhe Miami te Floridas, ne Hjuston te Teksasit dhe ne Uashington, ku per nder te familjes Mbreterore Shqiptare u shtruan dy dreka; ne Senat dhe ne Kongres, ne te cilat moren pjese senatore dhe kongresmene te shquar amerikane, shume prej te cileve ishin miq te Mbretit Zog dhe perkrahes te ceshtjes shqiptare. Pas vitit 1979, filluan peripecite e panumerta te Familjes Mbreterore, pas gjuetise se shtrigave te KGB dhe UDB, te cilat u tremben mjaft nga rritja e autoritetit dhe influences politike te Mbretit Leka. Keto dy sherbime u tmerruan nga mundesia e permbysjes se pushtetit te Hoxhes dhe restaurimit te Monarkise Shqiptare, prandaj organizuan kurthe te panumerta kunder Mbretit Leka deri sa influencuan edhe largimin e detyruar te Familjes Mbreterore nga Spanja, ne vitin 1982. Gjate gjithe periudhes, deri ne fund te qendrimit te Tij ne Johannesburg te Afrikes se Jugut, Mbreti Leka thelloi njohurite e Tij ne politologji, diplomaci, shkencat ushtarake, sociologji, ekonomi, marketing, administrim-bisnes, marredhenie nderkombetare, ne politikat e sigurimit dhe sidomos ne gjuhet e huaja. Mbreti Leka flet lirshem afro 15 gjuhe te huaja dhe njeh afro 30 te tilla.

----------


## Iliriani



----------


## Davius

*"Sekretet e Ahmet Zogut në Angli"* 

_Eshtë folur dhe shkruar shumë për mbretin karizmatik të shqiptarëve, Ahmet Zogu, por ekzistojnë ende mistere të pazbuluara mbi jetën e tij._

Gjashtë vitet e jetesës në Angli janë anashkaluar deri më tani thjeshtë, duke e përmendur si fakt, por kjo nuk ka për të zgjatur shumë. Një anglez i apasionuar pas historisë së shqiptarëve, Neil Rees, ka ndërmarrë një mision "zbulimi" mbi jetën e mbretit Zog në Angli. Së shpejti, ithtarët modernë të mbretit dhe kundërshtarët e tij do të kenë shumë më tepër "municione" për të ndezur debate të vjetra. "Unë kam konsultuar të gjitha dokumentet arkivore, dosjet sekrete të shërbimeve informative, por të gjitha këto do të jenë në plan të dytë. Ajo që më intereson më shumë janë vetë dëshmitarët; ata që jetuan në atë kohë dhe qenë pranë mbretit. Për fatin tim, disa prej tyre janë ende gjallë dhe përbëjnë një thesar që duhet të shfrytëzohet tani. Koha nuk pret", thotë Neil Rees. Në dhomën e tij të pritjes, ai tashmë ka varur një flamur kuq e zi, dhuratë nga studiuesi Bejtullah Destani. Në zonën e Buckinghamshire, ku ai jeton, një "ushtri" e vogël është mobilizuar për ta ndihmuar në projektin e tij për të hedhur në libër atë pjesë të historisë së Ahmet Zogut në Angli.

*Bucks dhe mbreti*

Ahmet Zogu me rrethin e tij mbërriti në tokën britanike më 26 qershor të vitit 1940. Greqia e përzuri me shpresë se do të shmangte sulmin e Italisë fashiste, ndërsa Franca nuk garantonte sigurinë e tij në prag të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Ai që mori përsipër lëvizjen e mbretit nga Franca drejt Anglisë ishte vetë Ian Flemming, agjenti i famshëm britanik dhe autori i librave mbi James Bond. Ai u vendos fillimisht në hotel "Ritz" të Londrës, së bashku me familjen dhe eskortën e tij prej 35 personash. Për sigurinë e familjes së vet, në prag të bombardimit të Londrës nga nazistët gjermanë, Ahmet Zogu mori me qira një shtëpi të madhe lordësh në fshatin e vogël Frieth, në zonën e Buckinghamshire (shkurt Bucks), e cila sot njihet si një ndër zonat më të pasura të Mbretërisë së Bashkuar, diku mes Londrës dhe Oksfordit. Shtëpia është e Lordit Parmoor, ish-deputet i Parlamentit britanik të kohës, i cili sapo ishte ndarë nga jeta. Shtëpia Parmoor kishte 40 dhoma gjumi dhe disa sallone e banja, një kopsht gjigant me dekor ekstravagant. Përveç kësaj, truprojat e mbretit jetonin në një tjetër shtëpi jo shumë larg të parës. Kurse në hotelin "Ritz", Ahmet Zogu mbajti të bllokuar një dhomë me sallon për takime zyrtare, të cilën nipërit e tij e përdornin shpesh edhe për zbavitje personale me vajzat lokale. Në të gjitha librat e shkruara për jetën e Zogut nuk përmendet askund fakti se ai dhe familja e tij jetoi në Bucks dhe jo në Londër. 

*Ekstravaganca*

Mbreti jetonte në një shtëpi me 40 dhoma së bashku me të shoqen, mbretëreshën Geraldine dhe princin Leka. Në rrethin e tij të ngushtë familjar ishin edhe pesë motrat princesha, katër nipa e mbesa, princ Tati (Esad Murad Kryeziu - djali i motrës së mbretit) i Kosovës, tre qen dhe një dhi. Në personelin e shërbimit kishte kuzhinierë, dy infermiere zvicerane, sekretar dhe këshilltarë politikë. Tetë truproje i mbante pranë në çdo moment, por ata jetonin në një shtëpi më vete. Në Parmmor House mobiliet që përdori mbreti ruhen ende sot e kësaj dite, përveç perdeve e mbulesave të tavolinës që i copëtonte rregullisht dhia. Sipas dëshmitarëve vendas, askush prej personelit nuk guxonte ta përzinte dhinë nga shtëpia dhe ajo do të ishte pranë mbretit edhe në takime zyrtare. Në një nga dëshmitë që nga mbledhur Rees thuhet se dhia e mbretit kishte përmbysur në një rast tryezën e ngrënies tek përtypte mbulesën e saj. Mbreti Zog kishte urdhëruar mobilimin e banjave dhe ndërtimin e një banje speciale për qentë e tij dhe dhinë. Ende sot, në Parmoor House, në një banjë të madhe është vaska e qenve të mbretit Zog. Një rinovim i tillë, në atë kohë ishte tepër i kushtueshëm. Disa gra tashmë të moshuara vendase kujtojnë vizitat në dhomën e hotel "Ritz", si të ftuara speciale të nipërve të mbretit. Por, detajet do të jenë më të qarta në libër, i cili pritet të jetë gati nga fundi i këtij viti. 

*Dhurata e padëshirueshme*

Neil Rees thotë se shumë veta e mbajnë mend ose kanë dëgjuar për kohën e Zogut në Bucks. "Disa e kujtojnë me adhurim dhe respekt, shumë të tjerë nuk e donin fare. Ai me eskortën e tij bridhte rrugëve dhe fshatrave të Bucks me një makinë "Mercedes" scarlet (kabriolet) dhe në sytë e vendasve shihej si bashkëpunëtor i Hitlerit. Në fakt, nuk ka asnjë provë që Ahmet Zogu të ketë bashkëpunuar me Hitlerin. Përkundrazi, ai shkëmbeu korrespondencë me Curçillin dhe personalitete të Rezistencës", rrëfen Rees. Makina i ishte dhuruar mbretit Zog nga vetë Hitleri, me rastin e martesës. Ai ishte i njëjti tip "Mercedesi", të cilin përdorte edhe vetë diktatori nazist. Ndër të tjera, Rees ka zbuluar sesi Ahmet Zogu u shmangej taksave të shtetit anglez dhe marrëveshjen e tij të heshtur me autoritetet britanike. "Nëse shteti britanik do të kërkonte me forcën e ligjit vjeljen e taksave, atëherë mbreti mund të ngrite zërin në media për shtetin që bënte shurdh-memecin në rastin e Shqipërisë. Shteti britanik ishte i dërrmuar nga lufta dhe nuk kishte më as burime as dëshirë për t`u angazhuar në një tjetër luftë kundër komunizmit në Shqipëri", ka zbuluar Neil Rees në arkivat sekrete të MI5. Sipas tij, absolutisht të gjitha korrespondencat e mbretit dhe njerëzve të tij të afërm me botën e jashtme perceptoheshin rregullisht. Kjo "marrëveshje e heshtur" e dëmtoi rëndë mbretin dhe kauzën e tij. Më 1946, qeveria britanike njohu zyrtarisht regjimin komunist të Tiranës dhe shtetin e Enver Hoxhës. Shpresat e Zogut shteruan dhe ai vendosi të zhvendosej drejt Egjiptit, pas ftesës së vetë mbretit Faruk. 

_Marrë nga Albaniamail_

*Rees dhe dashuria për shqiptarët*

Neil Rees është një autor i ri, amator. Historia është një pasion i tij, por jo profesion. Libri i tij i parë është botuar para dy vitesh dhe ka të bëjë me kryeministrin e parë të Çekosllovakisë dhe luftëtarët çekë, të cilët jetuan në zonën e Bucks gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Rees ka udhëtuar për herë të parë në Ballkan, në vitin 1998 dhe kontaktin e parë me shqiptarët e ka pasur në Maqedoni. Gjatë kërkimeve për të shkruar një histori lokale mbi Bucks, Neil gjeti edhe materiale mbi jetën e Ahmet Zogut në atë zonë. Ai u tërhoq nga projekti i parë dhe filloi të merrej me projektin e dytë; historia e mbretit të shqiptarëve në Angli. "U çudita nga interesi i vendasve për këtë projekt. Pasi mësuan mbi këtë, një miniushtri u mblodh rreth meje dhe tani nuk jam vetëm. Përditë më marrin njerëz në telefon dhe më japin informacione të reja. Kam mbledhur mjaft kujtime, fotografi, madje kam gjetur edhe pasardhësit e atyre njerëzve që Zogu la pas", thotë Rees. Sipas tij, në atë kohë, në Angli kanë mbetur rreth 40 shqiptarë, nga ata që erdhën së bashku me Zogun, personeli i ambasadës shqiptare të kohës dhe të tjerë që erdhën më pas nga Evropa. Pothuajse të gjithë janë asimiluar dhe humbur me turmën, por gjurmët janë ende të pastra. 

_Gazeta PANORAMA_

----------


## _MALSORI_

Po si mund ti thuash dikujt mbret vetem pse ai i vendos vetes nje titull te tille.E mbi te gjitha mbret i shqiptareve. Ai mund te jete vetem mbreti i atyre njerezve qe te blere prej tij  votuan ne vitin 1928 per ta shpallur Shqiperine mbreteri dhe Ahmet Zogun si mbret.Por populli shqiptar brenda kufijve shteteror ia tregoj  se ku e ka vendin. Ai nuk e pranoj per mbret keshtu qe i rrofte parashtesa '' pretenduesi '' pasi kerkush nuk e njeh per mbret ate dhe pasardhesit e tij.
Ai e ka vendin ne historine e Shqiperise shteterore vetem pse e beri nje shtet solid per kohen e jo se qeverisi si mbret.Pasardhesi i tij Leka i pare eshte mire aty prane dy qenve te tij por me vjen qudi qe si nuk ka dhi brenda shtepise se tyre ashtu sic e mbante baba i tij.

----------


## Pedro

> Zogu merr pjese ne luftimet kunder serbeve ne Kruje ku arrin nje fitore me njerezit e tij duke refuzuar ndihmen e Austro-Hungarezeve.


E verteta eshte qe Ahmet Zogu jo vetem nuk ka refuzuar ndihmen e austro-hungarezeve, por ishin austro-hungarezet ata, te cilet furnizuan njerezit e Zogut me arme e municione, madje edhe me artileri malore.

Ne ate kohe Austro-Hungaria ishte aleatja me e fuqishme e Shqiperise, pasi duke mbeshtetur Shqiperine, i kundervihej armiqve te saj me te medhenj te asaj kohe, Mbreterise Serbo-Malazeze dhe Italise.

----------


## Zemrushja

Rrefen pasionet: Kadare, i preferuari


Pikturat e Kelly-t (një piktor australian) janë hapësirat ku ai gjen Suzanën... Në ngjyrat e thella të piktorit të saj të preferuar, në mënyrën se si ai ka shtjelluar çdo detaj të një subjekti të zgjedhur, ai mundohet të përfytyrojë kohët me bashkëshorten, lëvizjen plot emocion të buzëve të saj kur fliste për atë piktor. Ndonjëherë bisedat që kemi bërë dikur, kur mund të jemi ndier ndoshta dhe të lodhur, kur njerëzit e dashur na kanë folur për "dashuritë" e tyre, vlejnë më shumë se çdo gjë, në kohën kur këta njerëz nuk i kemi më. Ashtu siç vlen Kally sot për Mbretin Leka I.

Në familjen mbretërore, në morinë e koleksioneve të pikturave të ruajtura me kujdes nga e ndjera Suzan, koleksioni që mbreti kërkon ta shohë më shpesh si të preferuarin e saj është ai i piktorit më të madh australian Kelly. Ajo e adhuronte Kelly-n. Në shpenzimet e saj për artin, mundohej të ishte e kujdesshme në mënyrë që të kishte mundësi të blinte sa më shumë vepra të tij. Tashmë Kelly dhe ngjyrat e tij janë trishtimi më i madh për mbretin. Një burrë e ka të vështirë të rrëfejë mallin... Teksa ndez pareshtur cigare, Mbreti Zog nuk mund të shpjegojë dot se çfarë do të thotë për të humbja e saj. Vajza bionde australiane që vuri kurorë me të në një ceremoni madhështor më 10 tetor të vitit 1975, ka qenë për të më shumë se një bashkëshorte. Fustani i saj i bardhë, kohët kur ajo i dhuroi princin Leka, përkujdesja e saj për mbretëreshën Geraldinë janë momente të strukura thellë në trupin e tij. Dashuria mes tyre është e ngjashme me dashuritë që i gjejmë nëpër libra, ku një vajzë lë gjithçka për të qenë pranë djalit të "mbretit", ose "princit të saj të kaltër", ku dhe ëndrrat për tu bërë një studiuese e njohur arti, ashtu siç ishte edhe edukimi i saj, nuk kanë asnjë rëndësi përpara fuqisë hipnotizuese të një burri. Kjo ishte fuqia që Mbreti Leka kishte mbi të. Një fuqi të cilën gruaja e rrëfente kohë më parë në ato pak intervista që mundi të jepte gjatë kohës që mbërriti në Shqipëri. Dhe në moshën 63-vjeçe ajo nuk ishte penduar asnjëherë, përse kishte zgjedhur jetën e një "mbretëreshe", që vlente më shumë se pasionet e rinisë. Një jetë që ajo diti ta bënte me përkushtimin e duhur, duke ruajtur me kujdes të gjitha parimet që të imponon një detyrë e tillë. Duke dashuruar me mirësjellje atë, burrin të cilin kur e kishte parë për herë të parë, nuk e dinte se ishte "një princ", atë që do të ndryshonte opinionin e familjes dhe miqve të saj për Shqipërinë. Jeta e Suzanës mund të gjendet kudo në orenditë që janë vendosur në familjen mbretërore. Çdo gjë lidhet me një kujtim të sajin, me një shije të gruas së njohur për zgjedhje perfekte... Çdokush do të donte të dinte gjithë jetën e saj, që kur u bë pjesë e derës "Zogu". Do të donte të dinte mendimet që kanë shoqëruar jetën e një "mbretëreshe jo të zakonshme" e një "mbretëreshe që njihte artin, dinte të fliste për një pikturë, apo kujdesej për librat". Por ndoshta Suzana nuk e mendoi ikjen e shpejtë, se lumturinë që i kishte falur shqiptarit do tia kthente në një dhembje të pafund me ikjen e saj, ndoshta ikjet nuk i mendon askush dhe shumë rrallë na shkon në mendje se çfarë mund të lëmë pas saj... Suzana ka lënë gjithçka në mënyrën e sjelljes, në veprimet e njohura për ata që e njohën nga afër, por thellë jetën e saj private, gjithçka çfarë kaloi në "mbretërinë e shqiptarëve" e mori me vete atë pasdite që iku përgjithmonë. Ndoshta, kjo grua e dinte se ajo jetë kishte kuptim vetëm për të dhe nuk donte të linte pas leksione se si ishte ndier apo çfarë kishte jetuar ajo përkrah Mbretit Leka, edhe pse jo gjithmonë jeta e tyre kishte pasur dhe vështirësi. Ajo iku ashtu siç ikin mbretëreshat, duke marrë me vete të gjitha brengat që ndonjëherë kurora nuk ia linte ti shprehte... 
Por, kujtimet për të orvaten vetëm në mendjen e Mbretit Leka, në orët kur endet i vetëm në vilën ku tashmë prej kohësh është transformuar familja mbretërore. Angazhimi i tij politik nuk i lë shumë kohë të mendojë për kohët e tij të bukura. Sigurisht që të gjitha këto momente kanë lidhje me Suzanën, me pasionet e saj që padashur u bënë dhe pasionet e tij. E thjeshtë dhe e bukur, Suzana ka qenë e vetmja grua e rëndësishme në jetën e tij, pas së ëmës Geraldinë. Tashmë, kur frymën e saj e gjen kudo në sendet e tij, ai ndihet më shumë se kurrë i sigurt për këtë. Do të donte që këto kohë ta kishte pranë vetes, të tymoste me të ndonjë cigare pikërisht në divanin e madh. Por Suzana nuk është më dhe kjo është gjëja më e trishtë në jetën e tij. Humbja në një kohë relativisht të shkurtër e dy femrave që ndikuan aq shumë në jetën e tij, mbretëresha Geraldinë dhe më pas gruaja Suzana, nuk ka qenë e lehtë për mbretin. Edhe pse i duhet të vazhdojë angazhimin e tij në platformat e njohura, që synojnë rikthimin e "mbretërisë së dikurshme" të shqiptarëve, ai nuk mund të mohojë kohët kur endet në kujtimet për to. Nëse Geraldina iku e lumtur se mundi të mbyllte sytë përgjithmonë në vendin e burrit që dashuroi kohë më parë, për Suzanën ishte ende herët të largohej. Ikja e saj i ka bërë më të trishta ditët e tij dhe i ka dhënë një tis të lehtë heshtjeje familjes mbretërore. Tashmë, ai duhet të kujdeset vetë jo vetëm për idealet që aspiron në politikë për të përmbushur ëndrrën shekullore, por edhe për të birin Leka, të vetmin fryt të bukur të dashurisë me Suzanën. 

Trishtimi nuk i ka hije një burri, aq më tepër një mbreti. Kështu që, ai ka ditur ta fshehë bukur atë, për të vijuar udhën që e përkrahte edhe Suzana... Shprehet se dita e tij vazhdon të jetë e mbushur me angazhimet politike, me takime të ndryshme diplomatike në funksion të motos për rikthimin në pushtet. 

E thjeshtë duket jeta në atë pallat ku tashmë jeton familja mbretërore. Kthimi në Shqipëri, përveç lumturisë që më në fund ishin në vendin ku duhet të ishin në fron, solli dhe momente të hidhura siç ishte ikja e dy mbretëreshave. Tashmë, në pallat orvaten dy burra. Një mbret dhe një princ. I pari suporton dhembjen, duke dashur të ndërtojë mirë platformën që do ta sillte sërish në fron dhe do të përmbushte misionin e familjes, i dyti, princi, ndihet i bindur se një ditë do të përmbushet dëshira e madhe e të atit. Vetëm se atë ditë, të dy e dinë mirë se më shumë se buzëqeshja e të parit të tyre Mbretit Zog, do të mungojë prania e dy mbretëreshave... 


Pasionet për artet figurative 


Mbreti flet pak. Me mënyrën e tij shpjegon se "mbretëresha Suzanë nuk ka qenë thjesht një pasiononte ndaj pikturës, por edhe një studiuese e artit figurativ". Vajza e Alan Robert Cullen-Ward dhe Phylis Doretha Myrray Prior, familja e së cilës kishte lidhje të hershme me familjen mbretërore të Britanisë së Madhe dhe të shumë vendeve evropiane, kishte përfunduar studimet e larta në Akademinë e Arteve në Sidnei, dhe më pas do të kryente një studim për arkitekturë. Por të qenit pjesëtare e një familjeje mbretërore, edhe pse asnjëherë në fron, e bëri atë të ishte thjesht një studiuese nga larg e artit, një njohëse e mirë e gjuhës së tij dhe një vizitore besnike e muzeve dhe ekspozitave që hapeshin në vende të ndryshme të botës. Mbreti Leka nuk ka si të harrojë mënyrën se si ajo e dashuronte artin... Më shumë se kushdo tjetër ai e di se çdo të thotë të jetosh me një grua që është artiste, se si ditët e tua shndërrohen çdo ditë ndryshe, duke mos i ngjarë njëra-tjetrës. Djaloshi që ka marrë një arsim ndryshe nga ai i Suzanës mund të shpjegojë një pikturë falë saj. Atij i mjafton vetëm një e vështruar për të kuptuar nëse një pikturë është e mirë. "Mbretëresha Suzanë ka qenë një studiuese e artit figurativ. Ne kemi shumë koleksione pikturash, por koleksioni më i spikatur është i një piktori të madh australian me emrin Kelly, si një nga koleksionet e rralla në botë", thotë ai. 

Në koleksionin e pafund të pikturave që familja mbretërore disponon, ai di përmendësh çdo histori të atyre punëve. Suzana përzgjidhte ata autorë të njohur për kohën kur kishin jetuar dhe që përcillnin diçka përmes punëve të tyre. Ai sot i jep të drejtë gruas për çdo mendim që ka dhënë për këto punë, pasi ndonjëherë piktura mbush ato pjesë bosh që janë të trupin tonë. Ai mund të "takohet" me të ndërsa vështron pikturën e saj të preferuar, apo kur kujton kohët kur ishte shoqëruesi i saj në ekspozita të ndryshme... 



Librat që lexon Mbreti 


"Kontakti me librat është që në fëmijërinë e hershme, sepse Mbreti Zog dhe Mbretëresha Geraldinë kanë qenë të pasionuar mbas leximit, gjë të cilën ma kanë përcjellë edhe mua", thotë mbreti Zog. Biblioteka e madhe e familjes mbretërore, e cila shënon rreth 14,000 libra të llojeve të ndryshme është oaza ku ai ndalet shpesh për të shpenzuar atë kohë që i mbetet pas angazhimeve. Tashmë, kur Suzana nuk është më, dhoma e tij e gjumit është shndërruar në një dhomë leximi. Nuk është në gjendje të rrëfejë se cili është libri i parë që ka lexuar. Por rrëfimet e para sigurisht kanë qenë ato të Mbretëreshës Geraldinë e cila mundohej ti përzgjidhte përralla me kuptim djaloshit që mbante në prehër dhe që dikur do të ishte mbret. Ndryshe nga shokët e tij, orientimet e tij në fushën e të lexuarit qysh kur kuptoi se çfarë ishin librat kanë qenë librat historikë, ata shkencorë dhe gjithnjë e më pak romancat. Këto të fundit mund ta bënin pak të vështirë udhën e tij drejt parimeve mbretërore. Sentimentalizmat nuk përkrahen tek ata që shihen si lider të ardhshëm të një vendi. Padashur ai eci normalisht në shijet e të atit dhe në rekomandimet e së ëmës Geraldinë. Gruaja e mençur e dinte se djali i saj nuk mund të ishte asnjëherë një shkrimtar apo artist. Për familjet mbretërore një trashëgimtar i tillë do të ishte një "dramë". Sigurisht që nëse ai do të donte të ishte një artist, ata nuk do ta kishin penguar, por Zoti qe me ta duke i dhuruar një djalë që do të ecte në instinktet e historisë së familjes dhe do të pranonte të ishte udhëheqësi i ardhshëm i fronit.

Mbreti Leka pranon se "si gjatë adoleshencës, gjatë gjithë jetës, edhe sot librat marrin pjesën më të madhe të kohës që unë kam në dispozicion". Teksa e pyes nëse ka provuar ndonjëherë të shkruajë, gjë e cila ndodh zakonisht në kohën e adoleshencës, ai është i sinqertë teksa rrëfen se nuk e ka bërë asnjëherë një gjë të tillë. "Për hir të së vërtetës, nuk kam provuar asnjëherë të shkruaj". Por lidhja e tij me Suzanën, një vajzë që vinte nga një shkollë arti, rrëfen se thellë brenda tij edhe Mbreti i ka dashur artet...

Kjo sdo të thotë se ai nuk ka qenë i ndjeshëm, vetë kontakti i vazhdueshëm me librat e rrëfen një gjë të tillë, por prirjet e tij kanë qenë gjithnjë më të sakta. Në bibliotekën e familjes mbretërore, në morinë e librave që preken lehtë nga duart e Mbretit Leka, një pjesë e mirë e librave i përkasin letërsisë shqipe. Mes atyre librave tashmë ai ka autorët e tij të preferuar. "Kam lexuar Gjergj Fishtën, Sulejman Krasniqin (Dardanët), dhe më pëlqen Ismail Kadareja", thotë ai. 
Në raportimet që stafi i tij mundohet ti bëjë, nuk janë jashtë edhe raportet për kulturën. I mbushur tashmë me instinktin e trashëguar nga Suzana për artet, ai kërkon të jetë koherent me atë çfarë ndodh në artet tona. "Kultura shqiptare po mundohet çdo ditë e më shumë nga handikapi që i krijoi diktatura. Sot është e lirë, por unë mendoj se duhet të evidentohen më shumë vlerat e kulturës sonë kombëtare", thotë ai. 

© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007

----------


## Burreli1924

falenderoj keto te gjith forumas atdhetare qe kani spjeguar historine e mbretit Zog te Pare dhe familjes Mbreterore.
nuk kam c'te shtoj sepse shkrimet jan shum te qarta dhe te qelluara.

----------


## Kavir

*Me 24 dhjetor Zogu drejto trupat cliruese dhe mberrin ne Tirane ku aklamohet nga populli.*


Kjo eshte historia zyrtare? Apo oborrtare?

----------


## Marinari

Nje fjalim i Ahmet Zogut me 28 Nentor me rastin e inagurimit te Radio Tiranes!


http://www.albanianlanguage.net/reco...s/1938_zog.mp3

----------


## Izber

Pak njohuri kemi patur per biografin e mbretit A.Zogu pasi sistemi Komunist e kishte perzen nga vendi dhe e kishin shpall si tradhtar dhe plaqkites te pasurise se shtetit shqiptar.Po mendoi qe tradhtar dhe kriminel te shqiptareve ishin komunistet ne krye me Enverin i cili per 50 vite e pushkatoi,burgosi shkaterroi tere inteligjencen shqiptare ne shqiperi.Ne lufte me rekomandime te Mugoshes.M.popovoqit S.V.Tempos pushkatoi te gjithe at patriot te cilet i kuptuan tradhtit e sebeve dhe Titisteve te cilet kishin per qellim qe edhe Shqiperin ta benin Republike te 7 te.Po ashtu edhe F. Noli nuk i ka ato epitete te cilat pershkruhen ne kohen e Enverit dhe i vihen Nolit si patriot.

----------


## dritek7

po po sistemi komunist e quajti tradhta ate...ne fakt ai nuk ishte tradhtar..erdhi ne pushtet me ndihmen e Serbeve, vrau e preu atdhetaret me te shquar Shqiptar te asaj kohe,mblodhi floririn e gjith Shqiptareve dhe e mori me vete kur ja mbathi. kur populli ishte pa shtet pa buk ai luante kasinove te Europes.dmth e shkaterroi ket vend ...vetem Sali Berisha ja kalon atij per nga tradhtia qe i beri ktij populli...Enver Hoxha kishte te keqiat e tij por per 1 gje ai do te jet ne historin ton se shpetoi Shqiperin nga shkaterrimi si shtet qe kishin pregatitur zogistet dhe ballistet..

----------


## Marinari

1922/Kabineti qeveritar i Xhaferr Ypit!

Xhaferr Ypi ka mbledhur në këtë foto të rrallë ministrat e tij. Nuk ka përtuar t’i bashkëlidhet kësaj fotoje as Mehmet Konica, i cili pavarësisht se nuk ishte ministër ishte i njohur për punët e jashtme në krye të misioneve diplomatike. Pas Mehmet Konicës, nga e majta në të djathtë janë ministrat:

Spiro Koleka, 

Fan Noli,

Haki Tatzati,

kryeministri Xhaferr Ypi,

Ahmet Zogu,

Hysen Vrioni,

Kolë Thaçi.

Koha do t’i ndante në drejtime të ndryshme këta politikanë, disa edhe kundërshtarë të përkohshëm, e disa tjerë edhe kundërshtarë të përjetshëm.

----------


## USA NR1

> Nje fjalim i Ahmet Zogut me 28 Nentor me rastin e inagurimit te Radio Tiranes!
> 
> 
> http://www.albanianlanguage.net/reco...s/1938_zog.mp3


Rrnofte fuqia Armate e Popullit Shqiptare

----------


## USA NR1

Dasma e Mbretit Zog .LOL

----------

